# Removing a Delivery at Whole Foods



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I had a 2-hour Whole Foods shift from 3:30-5:30pm Sunday.

Arrived 5 minutes early for my shift, and soon saw that I had 7 stops. Packages for 6 of the stops were assigned quickly enough. Yet the total said “at least 23 packages” and I could see that one stop was holding up the rest.

Tried calling support and they couldn’t find the address for that one straggler location that was holding everything up. They asked for a package ID, which I couldn’t get since the package(s) for that stop hadn’t been assigned to me. So they couldn’t help.

Went inside the store. Asked at least 4 people in the WF store and none could help me. I tried giving them the address and they said they couldn’t see addresses for any of the deliveries they were working on. So they couldn’t help.

Anyone know what can be done at WF to have a delivery removed? It took 1 hour 14 minutes before the delivery finally dropped off of my itinerary. I had to do some serious speeding to avoid having any late deliveries.

There has got to be a better way for next time. Any ideas?


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I've gotten mixed results with phone support. My guess is that different call centers are using different software. If an agent can't help you, just hang up and try again.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Support can’t help because they don’t see the bags until they are assigned to you. Next time, try to locate all of the bags and ask phone support to manually assign them to you, head out on your deliveries and if the other stop doesn’t disappear, swing back by the store and get it when it’s ready.

As you know, once you have a late delivery, even if it’s not your fault, it’s hard to get them to put your status back to fantastic.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

How were you able to swipe finished on your app if one of the stops were holding up your route?


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

You can’t, just take the deliveries they have forced to you and eventually the other one will fall off.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

oicu812 said:


> How were you able to swipe finished on your app if one of the stops were holding up your route?


I got lucky (after a very long wait) and the one stop just fell off my route somehow. Not sure if this was automatically done by a computer or what...



Legalizeit0 said:


> You can't, just take the deliveries they have forced to you and eventually the other one will fall off.


But how can you do deliveries when your app says you've still got one more item to scan? I think this is messier than your realize, and it has happened to me probably about 3 times at WF's.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Call support in the app, select number six and tell them that you are missing a bag, they will remove that from your delivery and you can move on.


----------

